# Close-Ratio Steering Box for 2004s?



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

The slow steering response on the stock GTO is something that I feel has _substantial_ room for improvemnet.

I saw that Lingenfelter offers a closer-ratio (3.91:1 Ratio ring & pinion set) steering system for the '04 (and presumably '05) Goat. Are there any other units on the market?


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Groucho said:


> I saw that Lingenfelter offers a closer-ratio (3.91:1 Ratio ring & pinion set) steering system for the '04 (and presumably '05) Goat. Are there any other units on the market?


What you are referring to is a rear end gear ratio, not a steering ratio. I don't believe there are any quick ratio steering boxes on the market. Go over to ls1.com.au to see if they have anything.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GasTiresandOil said:


> What you are referring to is a rear end gear ratio, not a steering ratio. I don't believe there are any quick ratio steering boxes on the market. Go over to ls1.com.au to see if they have anything.


Crap, you may be right.

D'oh.


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

contact rhys millen racing... they did the drift GTo and made a closer ratio ring and pinion for the goat... I would say that they are your best bet


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Redline said:


> contact rhys millen racing... they did the drift GTo and made a closer ratio ring and pinion for the goat... I would say that they are your best bet


Outstanding.
Thank you.


----------

